

Non-Centralised Infrastructure - a partial list - webmink
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-says/2010/12/non-centralised-infrastructure/index.htm

======
DupDetector
Despite the titles being completely different, this is a duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1991332>

